

Ask HN: Anybody working on opensource web app - ashitvora

Hi,
Is anybody here working on any Open Source Web Application?<p>I would like to join.<p>Or if anybody is willing to start a new project, I am fine.<p>I am currently working as a UX/UI engineer for a Bay Area company.<p>I rate myself 8/10 in CSS, Javascript and jQuery.
======
callmeed
I have 2 Rails apps you might be interested in.

Big Help is our company's help ticket system. I'd like to get it up to Rails 3
and prettied up. Also would like to implement macros/canned responses and
allow them to be inserted via jQuery. <http://github.com/bigfolio/big-help>

Subby is a starting point for a subscription based web-app that uses
subdomain-based accounts and Chargify for billing. It could use some
layout/CSS love.

<http://github.com/bigfolio/Subby>

------
roschdal
I could really use some help with <http://freeciv.net>, if you want to
participate in an open source web game. Please get in touch if you are
interested!

------
erikpukinskis
This is my crazy dream:
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcmB_WI1jRkCZG41c2d4cl80OT...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AcmB_WI1jRkCZG41c2d4cl80OTJmOGpjNmNocw)

~~~
seancron
That actually looks pretty cool, but you might want to add a summary of what
it is in your comment. Not everyone is willing to click through and read your
entire manifesto.

------
stephen_mcd
Mezzanine is a CMS platform built with Django, BSD licensed:

<http://mezzanine.jupo.org>

A few days ago I blogged about all the different roles it's lacking in, UX is
one:

<http://blog.jupo.org/post/845040660/an-open-source-brief>

------
sunflower55
Mifos is web-based banking software for microloans - we're a Grameen
Foundation project working to end world poverty.

We can use help making our user interface better!

<http://www.mifos.org/>

And to volunteer:

<http://www.mifos.org/developers>

------
kylemathews
Yes please! I'm building a social learning tool based on Drupal called Eduglu.
See <http://eduglu.com> for general background/download +
<http://island.byu.edu> for a working version.

I'd love to hear your thoughts (and anyone else's) on the existing UX/UI plus
feedback on some planned additions. A friend who's pretty decent at UX
designed most of what's there but he's left for a "real" job so I'd love to
have someone else helping who can give expert advice on UI/UX questions.

You can email me directly at mathews.kyle@gmail.com or post issues at
<http://drupal.org/project/eduglu>.

------
mindcrime
Hey man, I'm working on an open-source project that could absolutely use some
help from the UX/UI perspective. I'm more of a "back end" programmer, so all
the UI stuff right now is very, erm, spartan and mechanical (at best).

If you'd like to see more,

see <http://code.google.com/p/neddick>

or the demo site is at

<http://spdemo.fogbeam.org:8080/neddick1/>

If you'd like to help out, join the mailing list (Google Group) or feel free
to shoot me an email directly. My email is in my profile.

------
Concours
I will suggest to join <http://www.openwebanalytics.com/> , it's a great
project and it's very useful for startups.

~~~
kordless
That's pretty awesome actually, for several reasons!

------
ryanfitz
I'm working on an open source html5 web interface to mongodb
<http://github.com/ryanfitz/pergola> It uses padrino (ruby web framework),
jquery, haml, and compass. I'm planning on turning the data viewer/editor into
a jquery plugin that could work with any json datastore. I could use some help
with that and would definitely love UI improvements.

------
misterbwong
I just (soft) released my .net open source project/task tracking system. not
much to look at but if you want you can grab it and pick it up. i'm unsure of
the future of the project mainly because the field is so crowded. demo here:
<http://scrumbly.mobomobo.com> (u: test p: test) -- source soon to be put up
on codeplex.

------
sikhnerd
Redmine is really in need of people for the UX Team: <http://redmine.org>

------
clemesha
See if <http://codenode.org> (<http://github.com/codenode/codenode> )
interests you. It's BSD license, and a very cool project imho. Someone good at
JavaScript / jQuery is needed.

------
intellectronica
<https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project/> always needs help and is a great
project to work on.

~~~
j_baker
Yes, _please_. No offense, but launchpad really needs some extra UI/UX help.
:-)

